# Had some fun last night



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

So last night we had some really bad storms going on to the south of us, so I stayed up until a quarter after ten taking picts of the lightning(or trying to anyway) Here's what I got out of more than 200 tries





































And here's the first pic of lightning I've ever gotten like this










Enjoy!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

REALLY NICE good work :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Most impressive!!! I love that last one!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

NICE! That took alot of timing , great pics!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow very neat!! My sister did the exact same thing the other night, she got a few pretty cool ones.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Wonderful pictures! The last one is perfect. Great timing. :thumbup:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

They are GREAT! You did fantastic!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are awesome - thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody  My camera is really rather slow in the dark, so its luck more than anything :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd say pure luck ...a great camera....a great trigger finger...perfect timing....being in the right place.... at the right time.... :wink: 

I love the pics great job...... :greengrin:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Great pics, Sarah!!! :greengrin: Wonderful job!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Pam and Shivonne


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Pam and Shivonne


 Your very welcome.... :thumbup:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

very VERY, cool pictures!!
GREAT job!! :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Jenna


----------

